# General > General Knives & Blades >  "I'm your huckleberry!"

## randallss7

I done a unique give away on a different forum I frequent where I/we designed a knife on the forum, I made the knife then all the names went into a hat and then drew for the knife.  I will do it here also if there is enough interest.  You guys let me know if y'all want to play, start throwing me Ideas and sketches, of course someone will have to be the deciding factor (me) as there could be quit a few different inputs.  Lets keep my cost under 100.00 that should make a heck of a 8 to 12" knife.  If you guys are not interested that's fine also I'm just looking to do something different.

----------


## Graf

I'd like a knife like Matt Graham has on dual survivor

----------


## RangerXanatos

I've had a couple of ideas but am a horrible drawer. I might try to get something on paper for you.

----------


## crashdive123

Cool idea.

3/16" - 1/4" thick Bowie would be nice.

----------


## hunter63

I've looked at many or your knives.....and they all are works of art...or should I say "Randall"...LOL

A nice 3/16 Bowie.....6" blade....Maybe?

----------


## Rick

Man, I have to play along. The Oklahoma Pig Sticker. That was one scrumptious knife. 

http://www.wilderness-survival.net/f...273#post428273

You also had a 10 inch Clip Point I loved. 

http://www.wilderness-survival.net/f...610#post412610

----------


## 1stimestar

Well, here is a henna knife I made for this forum one time lol. 

Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.

----------


## randallss7

> Man, I have to play along. The Oklahoma Pig Sticker. That was one scrumptious knife. 
> 
> http://www.wilderness-survival.net/f...273#post428273
> 
> You also had a 10 inch Clip Point I loved. 
> 
> http://www.wilderness-survival.net/f...610#post412610


The Oklahoma Pig Sticker was the give away knife from the other forum, it was cool if I do say so myself.

----------


## Batch

I liked that Pig Sticker.

----------


## Phaedrus

I think a classic Bushlore-type blade would be great.

----------


## randallss7

Bowie...check
pig sticker...check
Bushlore-type...check
Knife like Matt Graham, almost check as I do not know what type he uses will need to do more research.

Maybe a hybrid of the "pig sticker" and a traditional Bowie, but the game is young right now and I hope there will be more input.

----------


## pete lynch

I kind of like the Nessmuk design.
http://www.oldjimbo.com/survival/rac...mukbydale.html

----------


## randallss7

> I kind of like the Nessmuk design.
> http://www.oldjimbo.com/survival/rac...mukbydale.html



Interesting a cross between a Canadian belt knife and a bull nose skinner, or that's what it reminds me of.

Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.
Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.

----------


## Grizz123

> I'd like a knife like Matt Graham has on dual survivor


I vote this ^^

----------


## randallss7

> I vote this ^^


I do not watch the show, someone throw me a bone on this one?

----------


## Grizz123

This is Matts knife

http://backyardbushman.com/?p=1493

It not a good set of pics, but you get the idea

----------


## randallss7

> This is Matts knife
> 
> http://backyardbushman.com/?p=1493
> 
> It not a good set of pics, but you get the idea


Yep its goofy looking but I get some of the design factors, we will add it to the list, at some point we will have to vote on a shape and size but we will let it cook for a while as I'm about to move and move the knife shop also, from a 12 x 12 shack to a 30 x 40 shop yes I'm excited.  Plus give everyone who wants time to find the post and give there input, I may just learn something from doing this.

----------


## Phaedrus

> This is Matts knife
> 
> http://backyardbushman.com/?p=1493
> 
> It not a good set of pics, but you get the idea


That is kind of interesting.  The finish looks like kuruichi (as it would be called a Japanese knife, not sure what the word is in English).

----------


## MrFixIt

My vote is for the Matt Graham knife as well.
Looks like it would do well in any outdoor setting.

And good luck with the shop move!

----------


## randallss7

Well if we go the "Matt Graham" direction we may make it a 2 piece set as that looks more like a small machete to me...lol.  What is the hole in the blade for?  I assume the lines are just for looks?

There is still time to get pulled in a different direction.

----------


## RangerXanatos

One idea I've been tossing around. 1/4" carbon steel.

Instead of the "Striker edge"  i was thinking more along the lines of a scraping edge for a firesteel.

Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.

I have a couple of other ideas and I'll try to get them on paper as well.

----------


## Old Professor

I kind of like the Matt Graham  knife as well.

----------


## Awanita

Maybe something along the line of a Dark Arrow big Bowie Hunting knife. but more traditonal with the hook.bowie.jpg

----------


## RangerXanatos

Not much of a good drawer on this one but I'd also like to see a small woodlore-ish knife made out of 3/32" stock, 3.5" blade, 4" handle, 1" high, high convex grind, and the handle tapers to the blade.


And also a kukri like knife with a varied grind.  Hope the drawing makes sense.

Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.

----------


## Highhawk1948

I like a straight blade appox 6 inches long, 3/16-1/4", Pouch sheath. More traditional I guess.
"

----------


## canid

Here's a rough sketch of something I've had in mind:

Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.

handle bout 4.5" including hardware, blade at that scale 3 7/8" for the small or 4 7/8" for the larger. Thickness could be 3/8" for the small or 1/4" for the larger. I imagine slab sided construction for this design.

I know the text describing the features didn't come out well but I think you can mostly make it out. The features in question seem a little gimmicky to me, but I think they could be genuinely useful without at worst compromising the utility of the knife in any way.

Well; that's my two bits for now. It could stand a bit of refinement. The lines don't flow right, the features may be a bit exaggerated, etc.

----------


## randallss7

OK we need some more direction or it looks like we are heading in the direction of the Matt Graham knife.  Now you guys understand I cant just copy it... It will have to be modified somewhat...lol.  I'm actually thinking about blending it with the Bowie ideas? A Matt Bowie of sorts!

----------


## Grizz123

> OK we need some more direction or it looks like we are heading in the direction of the Matt Graham knife.  Now you guys understand I cant just copy it... It will have to be modified somewhat...lol.  I'm actually thinking about blending it with the Bowie ideas? A Matt Bowie of sorts!


Sounds like a plan, just blend, adjust, mold and adapt something new but similar - I like the idea!!

----------


## crashdive123

I believe that Matt's knife started life as a Condor Jungle Bowie and then was modified to what we have seen on the show.

----------


## fjrmurph

Another vote for the 10 inch Clip Point, the smaller version of the Pig Sticker

----------


## randallss7

I have not forgot about this deal.  I have all my tools and other stuff moved to new location, but its still in a big pile on the floor.  As soon as I get back up and running this is on top of my to do list.

----------


## abfarmboy

Hope its not to late to vote! Even if it is can't wait to see the finished product! I say a bull nose skinner like the pic you posted except with a flat spine or a bowie of some sort.

----------


## RangerXanatos

Right around 3:40 they talk about Matt Graham's knife.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=aTIA...ature=youtu.be

----------


## randallss7

I'm getting very close to starting this project.  I have been helping my son with rebuilding an old house. This is in my best interest as he and his wife are staying here until we get it finished...lol. Anyway I have a general size and shape in my head that will be a compilation of suggestions from this thread.  I will get it on some paper and we can discuss.  Sorry for the delay.

----------


## Rick

Nothing to be sorry for. It's a most gracious offer that you've made. Do so at your leisure.

----------


## randallss7

This knife is going against my grain of what I would usually do so I'm not sure how this looks, plus I can never tell until its in steel.  I took the Matt Gram idea and the bowie Idea and melted them together, I'm not sure about the sub hilt, I'm not sure about the full guard?  You guys run it back and forth and lets see where it goes.  I gave it a slightly curved belly from front to back, with a similar shaped profile, put more of a Bowie/randallss7 handle on it anyway let me know what you think add or delete.  We could make this thing 3/16 to 1/4" thick no problem.  full tang construction with no holes except for the pins under the scales so you can really chop with it.  Even though I would think you would want a more weight foreword shape to the blade for optimal chopping, but the pure size and weight will go a long way.  Maybe give the handle another 1/2" or so.

Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.

----------


## randallss7

removed the sub hilt and the top guard, added a thumb rest, makes it look like almost a completely different knife this is and option too or something in between.

Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.

----------


## Rick

Personally, I like the bottom sketch. My only reasoning is it might fit a smaller hand better. Without the sub hilt you can adjust your hand to wherever the knife feels right.

----------


## randallss7

> Personally, I like the bottom sketch. My only reasoning is it might fit a smaller hand better. Without the sub hilt you can adjust your hand to wherever the knife feels right.


I agree that's why I decided to sketch it out.  Good input feel free to suggest any more or other changes.

----------


## MrFixIt

> removed the sub hilt and the top guard, added a thumb rest, makes it look like almost a completely different knife this is and option too or something in between.
> 
> Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.


I like the looks of this. Seems like it would perform several different functions.

----------


## Grizz123

yep, ditch the sub hilt and you have a winner

----------


## randallss7

no other opinions?

----------


## RangerXanatos

I like the bottom one as well. I think a brass guard, pins, and butt plate would really set it off depending on the handle material.

----------


## Grizz123

maybe have the edge come all the way back to the handle, that would make it easier to shave material for feather sticks

----------


## klkak

image.jpg


> Bowie...check
> pig sticker...check
> Bushlore-type...check
> Knife like Matt Graham, almost check as I do not know what type he uses will need to do more research.
> 
> Maybe a hybrid of the "pig sticker" and a traditional Bowie, but the game is young right now and I hope there will be more input.


Matt Graham uses a "Condor knife & tool" Primitive Bush Knife.

----------


## randallss7

I made a highly modified version
Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.
Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.
Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.

----------


## Old Professor

Man, I really like that knife!!

----------


## randallss7

There is just one thing left to do, unless you guys want me to take it on a test run!!!!!!  Put all the names in a hat and draw one out.  If you guys want me to I could chop some 2 x 4 etc with it see how she runs.  I whacked about an inch limb with in on the way from the shop and it just cleaved it clean...lol.  Its killing me not to play with it.

I ground the primary bevel down fairly thin, I decided to sharpen the 2nd bevel the edge at 25 degrees for heavy use, it will shave hair at that but its not as sharp as say 17-20 degrees that I normally do for hunting knives.  Whom ever wins the knife can resharpen it at what ever angel he or she wishes.

Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.
Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.
Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.

----------


## Batch

Nicely looking knife and sheath!

----------


## Grizz123

go ahead and chop away, I won't be mad after you send it to me  :Thumbup1:  :Thumbup:

----------


## crashdive123

It's a beauty.  I will be very proud to own it when you draw my name.

Seriously though - extremely generous of you.  Whoever wins it will be very happy.

----------


## MrFixIt

It is very generous of you! A lot of work went into the design, build and sheath.
Thank you for sharing the process with us!

*wipes the brown from my nose*

----------


## Rick

I believe (pick crash) that's one of the finest knives (pick crash) I've ever seen (pick crash). Both the knife (pick crash) and the sheath (pick crash) are gorgeous (pick crash). You've made a (pick crash) very generous offer (pick crash). I need to get busy (pick crash) banning everyone now (pick crash).

----------


## randallss7

Well no need in putting this off any longer.  I will say each of you had good odds as there were not that many names mostly the same guys posting over and over.  I was rooting for Rick because he seamed to be the most excited...lol.  Any way I put all the names in a can and had my 10 year old daughter pull one..... 

And the winner is.......Canid...congratulations Canid PM me your address and I will get it out next week.  If you do not want it let me know and I will re-draw a new name.  It was a fun game thanks for all who played!

----------


## Rick

Wait, wait, wait. Foul!!! Someone has subverted my subliminal message. What I mean to say is....post 53 has been tampered with by someone. I've called for an investigation. 

Congrats, Canid. I'm glad you won it.

----------


## crashdive123

> Wait, wait, wait. Foul!!! Someone has subverted my subliminal message. What I mean to say is....post 53 has been tampered with by someone. I've called for an investigation. 
> 
> Congrats, Canid. I'm glad you won it.


I wonder who could have done that. :Whistling:

----------


## Batch

But, but, but, I bought a new belt to match the sheath and.. Well, I'm from Florida. Can't we have a recount?

Congrats Canid!!!

----------


## MrFixIt

> I wonder who could have done that.


Lol!

Congrats again canid!

----------

